# desgente



## ugancea

Como traducir "desgente" en frances es decir que las personas no son consideradas como "gente"? Gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

Esa palabra es un invento tuyo. Lo siento, pero no existe ni tiene sentido.

PD. Rectifico: de acuerdo con tu segundo post, es un invento del autor.


----------



## ugancea

El escritor Conreras Castro usa la palabra "desgente" en su libro "Unica mirando al mar" para refrerirse a las personas que son vistas como segunda o tercera clase, o bien como objeto o basura. Se que la palabra no existe en si, pero quisiera saber como la gente inteligente trataria de traducirla. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,




ugancea said:


> la gente ingteligente


_Inteligentes_ no sé si somos pero con buena voluntad sí .
¿Puedes darnos uno o dos ejemplos de uso?
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## swift

Un breve extracto de la obra:


> La gente se siente rara en diciembre, toda gente, hasta la 'desgente', la que vive de los desechos, los desperdicios, los despojos, los despilfarros, los descuidos, los destrozos, los desaciertos... esos desafortunados a los que Momboñombo Moñagallo había unido sus esfuerzos por aparentar que la vida, después de todo, vale la pena aún cuando se viva en medio de las desigualdades
> 
> Contreras Castro, Fernando. Única mirando al mar.
> 
> http://es.scribd.com/doc/96639942/Fernando-Contreras-Unica-Mirando-Al-Mar


Acerca de la identidad de estos individuos:


> En la novela se describe la condición social de la gente que vive en los basureros, quienes sufren pobreza extrema, problemas de salubridad e higiene, exclusión social y ausencia de todo tipo de bienestar social.
> 
> En Costa Rica se les llama buzos por la irónica comparación entre quienes se sumergen en la basura y quienes lo hacen en el mar[.]
> 
> Entre "la desgente", como la llama el narrador, están los buzos viejos de oficio y los que llegan sólo por un tiempo durante ciertas temporadas.
> 
> Guzmán Ramírez, Lillian P. Análisis de la novela _Única mirando al mar_ de Fernando Contreras Castro, según los métodos sociológico y de análisis integral de Eugene Castelli.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=14TEFGx3I2_kp6oAnN78Hg5_UoZ_JLkNgsrrDYclZB5TFQawsBDPSR6bUgE7d


Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Gracias Swift .

La gente que rebusca en los basureros se llama en Francia:
- les glaneurs
Ver este hilo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

Un placer. 

Entiendo que no se trata de los _pepenadores_ —como los llamarían en México— solamente, sino de toda la población que queda exluida de la sociedad: adultos mayores, mujeres, niños, drogadictos... Los que tradicionalmente eran llamados 'marginales'. Pero por el pasaje que transcribí parece que el autor se enfoca en aquellos de entre esos excluidos que acaban 'buceando' en los basureros para sobrevivir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Entonces, si nos apartamos de la _estricta supervivencia_ ¿podríamos hablar de "des _laissés pour compte_" o "_des démunis_"? Porque si hablamos de marginaux la palabra engloba los que se apartan voluntariamente de la sociedad y tengo la impresión de que no es lo que quiere describir el autor.
¿Qué opinas?


----------



## swift

Creo que tendríamos que proceder como el autor y buscar un término que pueda incluir a todos los marginados pero que se pueda tomar para una parte del grupo nada más, en este caso los _glaneurs_. Esto porque a lo largo de la obra se usa el término 'buzo', y si la intención de Ungancea es traducir la totalidad de la novela, tendrá que jugar con ambas palabras.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Entiendo, había perdido de vista el neologismo . ¿Qué te parece les _deshumains_?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hay un elemento importante también que se tiene que tener en cuenta y es la enumeración de estos "des-" que justifican la elección de la palabra desgente:

La gente se siente rara en diciembre, toda gente, hasta la '*desgente*',  la que vive de los* des*echos, los *des*perdicios, los *des*pojos, los * des*pilfarros, los *des*cuidos, los *des*trozos, los *des*aciertos... esos  *des*afortunados a los que Momboñombo Moñagallo había unido sus esfuerzos  por aparentar que la vida, después de todo, vale la pena aún cuando se  viva en medio de las *des*igualdades.

Y esto complica aún más la traducción ya difícil. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

¡Maravillosa acotación! Lástima que sólo nos complique más la existencia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Interesante Gévy.
Ya tenemos (pero haría falta otros tantos hilos):
- détritus (desechos), déchets (desperdicios), débris (despojos), dépense à outrance (despilfarros), désinvolture (descuidos), dérèglement (desaciertos), dégâts (destrozos), démunis (desafortunados)
=> deshumains


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce contexte et avec ce sens on trouve parfois: les non-personnes.
Deux exemples à l'appui:





> « Je considère que mon travail est une façon  d'éveiller en réalité les consciences envers les victimes de l'injustice  du monde d'aujourd'hui, c'est un moyen pour travailler au changement et  au partage (...) du profond souci envers les souffrances du pauvre et  de celui qui est en marge, envers* les non-personnes* de notre famille humaine. » Wiki. Maura Clarke.





> Quand on dit « option préférentielle pour les pauvres », c’est l’option pour les pauvres réels ; c'est-à-dire les insignifiants,* les non personnes*, les oubliés, les personnes sans poids social etc. Il n’y a pas de confusion possible avec la pauvreté spirituelle.* Lien*.


Un saludo


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Así lee la traducción publicada por Alfil éditions en 1995:





> Les gens se sentent bizarres en décembre, tous les gens, même les "dé-gens", ceux qui vivent des déchets, des détritus, des dépouilles, des destructions, des délaissements, des défaillances...
> 
> Contreras, Fernando. Única mirando al mar. Solano, Annabelle & Assié, Jean-Michel (trad.).


Yo habría preferido una traducción como la que propone Gurb: 'les non-personnes' pero considero que Solano y Assié lograron verter el texto de un modo elegante y respetuoso del texto original.


----------



## Paquita

Oui, mais "non-personnes" dans cette phrase supprime le préfixe "de" et c'est dommage. 
Dé-gens est beaucoup moins joli mais à mon sens respecte mieux la volonté manifeste de l'auteur. 

Mais bon, je ne suis pas traductrice


----------



## GURB

Hola
Certes, mais non-personne est une expression attestée ici ou là alors que dé-gens est inventé pour les besoins d'une traduction spécifique et ne saurait être réutilisé dans un autre contexte sous peine d'être considéré comme une forme barbare.
Attention! Nous nous éloignons de la question posée par ugancea!


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> Attention! Nous nous éloignons de la question posée par ugancea!



De la question sans contexte du post #1, oui, sans aucun doute, et pour y répondre, ta proposition est la meilleure : elle respecte le sens et utilise un mot existant.

De la question mise en contexte du post #3 qui a permis à Swift dans le post #5 de nous donner aussi la phrase dans laquelle ce mot est utilisé, non, car il est évident que l'auteur a voulu conserver l'allitération. Le traducteur doit-il inventer un mot qui la respecte ou utiliser un mot existant qui la supprime ? Tel est le dilemme de la traduction. Dans ce cas précis, j'opterais pour la première solution, mais je le répète, je ne suis pas traductrice.

J'ai bien précisé "dans cette phrase" 
Et nous n'avons qu'une phrase de cet ouvrage pour juger...L'ensemble me ferait peut-être changer d'avis.
On ne répètera jamais assez la nécessité d'indiquer dès le départ contexte et phrase complète...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,





Paquit& said:


> Et nous n'avons qu'une phrase de cet ouvrage pour juger...L'ensemble me ferait peut-être changer d'avis. Le lien donné par Swift donne sur l'œuvre complète
> On ne répètera jamais assez la nécessité d'indiquer dès le départ contexte et phrase complète... Le pire c'est qu'on NE DEVRAIT PAS avoir à le répéter


J'aime bien aussi la solution trouvée par le traducteur.
*Subjectivement*, je l'admets, les non personnes le peuvent être dès leur naissance (et cela rappelle une autre terminologie de triste mémoire), les dé-gens le deviennent à force d'être confrontés aux difficultés de la vie, ce qui correspond parfaitement à la définition du préfixe *dé-* :


> CNRTL
> l'éloignement, la privation, la cessation, la négation, la destruction de qqc., l'action ou l'état contraire, inverse.


mème si en fin de définition le CNRTL parle d'_état contraire_, le *dé-* fait penser plutôt à une action. 
J'insiste, ce qu'est que mon impression.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

